# Modernized Geneva Bible



## Citizen (Dec 17, 2020)

Anybody had a chance to read through any of this yet?









The Modernized Geneva Bible


The Modernized Geneva Bible (MGB) updates archaisms of the Geneva Bible. No distractions with this reader's Bible, a Bible of the Reformation. It made soldiers brave fighting in the English Civil War, armed people to resist pompous popes & tyrannical kings across Europe, and went to America with...




modernizedgenevabible.com


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2020)

Interesting packaging, but it looks like it is just the New Testament at this point. $40 looks a bit steep for (glued? maybe stapled?) paperbacks without a decent cover. Type does appear to be large enough to be readable, I haven't formed an opinion about the font used.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks like they may have missed a few things. In Luke 4.1, they should have changed "Holy Ghost" to "Holy Spirit" and, a little later, changed "that Spirit" to "the Spirit." Pass. Especially at that price, as Edward says.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 17, 2020)

Edward said:


> Interesting packaging, but it looks like it is just the New Testament at this point. $40 looks a bit steep for (glued? maybe stapled?) paperbacks without a decent cover. Type does appear to be large enough to be readable, I haven't formed an opinion about the font used.


Probably Print on Demand.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 17, 2020)

When it comes along in a single volume with better binding at a lower price, I’ll get it. For sure.


----------

